# Hat jemand schon mal Seilzüge eingesetzt?



## repök (9 Juli 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die was taugen....
http://www.kuebler.com/PDFs/leaflet/drehgeber/deutsch/Mini_Seilzug.pdf
Hat jemand schonmal sowas als Lienarmessung eingesetzt ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Wir setzen solle ähnlichen Teile von ASM mit einem 4..20mA Ausgang ein. Bisher gab es wenig Probleme mit den Dingern. Ausser wenn einer das Seil ganz auszieht und dann loslässt.... das mögen die Teile nicht.....


----------



## dpd80 (9 Juli 2007)

Wir haben auch welche von den Dingern, kann die aber so aus dem Kopf nicht den Hersteller sagen. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal schauen.

Und das mit dem Seil loslassen haben bei uns auch schon welche geschafft.


----------



## vollmi (9 Juli 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die was taugen....



Grundsätzlich sind die tauglich (in den angegebenen Spezifikationen), hab die auch schon eingesetzt. 
Sind aber empfindlich gegen Schmutz. Also in Agressiver Umgebung unbedingt schützen.

mfG René


----------



## repök (10 Juli 2007)

*Umgebung...*

So eine Gerätschaft soll in eine Schweissmaschiene für "Akkuplatten" (innenleben von akkus) eingesetzt werde. Soll heissen da wird mit flüssigem Blei hantiert. Deswegen macht mit die Umgebung sorgen.


----------



## IBN-Service (14 Juli 2007)

repök schrieb:


> So eine Gerätschaft soll in eine Schweissmaschiene für "Akkuplatten" (innenleben von akkus) eingesetzt werde. Soll heissen da wird mit flüssigem Blei hantiert. Deswegen macht mit die Umgebung sorgen.



Hallo repök,

habe oft die Seilzuggeber von T&R eingesetzt.

Die laufen problemlos, bis dass das Seil zu stark verschmutzt ist.
Dann bleibt es in der Einführung hängen und du hast ein "Schlaffseil",
zumindest in stark verschmutzter Umgebung.

Wenn das Seil mit Bleidämpfen in Berührung kommt, hätte ich da ernsthafte Bedenken !

Aber in (halbwegs) sauberer Luft halte ich die Dinger für empfehlenswert.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Juli 2007)

Seilzugsensoren von www.WayCon.de setzen wir ein, allerdings in sauberer Umgebung und mit sehr trägen Messgrößen.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juli 2007)

repök schrieb:


> So eine Gerätschaft soll in eine Schweissmaschiene für "Akkuplatten" (innenleben von akkus) eingesetzt werde. Soll heissen da wird mit flüssigem Blei hantiert. Deswegen macht mit die Umgebung sorgen.


 

Villicht kannst Du das Ding ja so einbauen das das Seil welches mit dem Medium inBerührung ist nie auf die Trommel aufgewickelt wird... wenn Du zB 2000mm Messweg brauchst nimmst du einen 5000mm-Geber und baust das Ding 3m weit weg. Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## HDD (14 Juli 2007)

Wir haben auch bei einigen Fahrzeuggruppen Seilzüge eingesetzt, sind eigentlich wie von den anderen angemerkt auch Problemlos. Aber wir setzen jetzt Lasermeßsysteme ein und die sind noch besser.

HDD


----------



## repök (15 Juli 2007)

*hat sich erledigt..*

habe bei kübler was neues gefunden einen magnetring mit L1 (wie limes), der hat nur 16mm höhe, und den kann ich dann da einbauen. trotzdem noch mal danke für die auskunft. 
aber vieleicht für die zukunft : wieviele wiederholungen macht ein seilzug mit? jetzt wären es ca 3000 am tag gewesen, und da hat mir mein kübler-mann gesagt das wäre dann wohl nix.


----------



## IBN-Service (15 Juli 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Villicht kannst Du das Ding ja so einbauen das das Seil welches mit dem Medium inBerührung ist nie auf die Trommel aufgewickelt wird... wenn Du zB 2000mm Messweg brauchst nimmst du einen 5000mm-Geber und baust das Ding 3m weit weg. Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.



Hallo Lipperlandstern,

die Idee ist nicht schlecht!

Nur muss man bei Demontage (z.B. Wegefreiheit herstellen bei Wartung) Vorsichtig sein, damit nicht dann das Seil aufgetrommelt wird.

CU


Jürgen.


----------

